# River, Creek, or Lake finds



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone who would like to share there finds from creeks, rivers, or lakes can post here. I enjoy creek and river walking as i live on one that passes through New Market where the old mills were and have found some nice bottles, clay pipe bowls and stems, and metal stuff on said trips. What are your greatest finds?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 4, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Anyone who would like to share there finds from creeks, rivers, or lakes can post here. I enjoy creek and river walking as i live on one that passes through New Market where the old mills were and have found some nice bottles, clay pipe bowls and stems, and metal stuff on said trips. What are your greatest finds?


This is a local Coke bottle that my cousin found swimming last summer. I didn't find it but he gave it to me, so its pretty cool. Its from 1938, which is the oldest one from Tupper Lake I have. Made me feel good when I went to a new dump a few months after and dug up and even nicer 1938 also from Tupper. That one is in the last photo.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

nice cokes strangely ive never found cokes on my river trips only 50s or newer pepsis.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 4, 2021)

Here are some milk bottles I have found along the river. 3 different ones. Millers dairy,, not sure the town location?, Janssen dairy, Hoboken N.J., Port Murray dairy co., Port Murray, N.J.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 4, 2021)

Found this one my second or third time ever creek walking. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

nice straight sided coke and milk bottles


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2021)

I really don't have most of mine anymore. Used to have a bunch of SS Cokes and pre-pro beers, but most of them I upgraded or sold and never re-acquired. Some of these Paul's Drinks came out of a lake. The far left one was the one that got me started as I found it in a lake as a youth.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

nice


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 4, 2021)

I found these by the river.  Don't have them anymore though...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 4, 2021)

45 years of looking before I found my first pipe, then another in the same year.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 4, 2021)

UncleBruce MMMMMMMMMMMM I could take care of those for you haha!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 4, 2021)

My son found this jug in one creek. 




Two weeks later, I found this one in another creek, my first intact example in 42 years of looking. 



Here's a group picture, with my son's find in the middle, mine and another from a dump dig on either side.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

nice mushrooms I believe there morsels if im not mistaken, nice pipes, and nice jugs.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 4, 2021)

sandchip said:


> My son found this jug in one creek.
> 
> View attachment 216578
> 
> ...


Man those jugs are some straight up AWESOMENESS Sandchip !!! Love those smoking bowls as well !! REALLY NICE stuff brother !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I found these by the river.  Don't have them anymore though...
> View attachment 216577


So what's the moral of the story?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 5, 2021)

Robby Raccoon said:


> View attachment 216550
> I really don't have most of mine anymore. Used to have a bunch of SS Cokes and pre-pro beers, but most of them I upgraded or sold and never re-acquired. Some of these Paul's Drinks came out of a lake. The far left one was the one that got me started as I found it in a lake as a youth.


What is that on the back of the Paul's? Something about swallow.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 5, 2021)

sandchip said:


> My son found this jug in one creek.
> 
> View attachment 216578
> 
> ...


I love that one creek find jug,  everytime I see it. Sweet line up.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 5, 2021)

A few more...


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 5, 2021)

old locks are cool to find and could be valuable espeacilly if they belong to a railroad and indian artifacts are cool havent found any myself as that stuff isnt my kind of thing.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 5, 2021)

sandchip said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 216617View attachment 216618View attachment 216619View attachment 216620View attachment 216621View attachment 216622View attachment 216623View attachment 216624View attachment 216625


Nice !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 6, 2021)

sandchip said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 216617View attachment 216618View attachment 216619View attachment 216620View attachment 216621View attachment 216622View attachment 216623View attachment 216624View attachment 216625


Arrowheads too! Great stream.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Jan 13, 2021)

sandchip said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 216617View attachment 216618View attachment 216619View attachment 216620View attachment 216621View attachment 216622View attachment 216623View attachment 216624View attachment 216625


forgive my ignorance but what is pictured in the last two photos/


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 13, 2021)

butchndad said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is pictured in the last two photos/


Looks like petrified wood.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JerryN (Jan 13, 2021)

Pumpkin seed flasks found over a number of years of river diving


----------



## sandchip (Jan 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Arrowheads too! Great stream.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Ain't loaded, but it does give up a goodie once in a blue moon, just enough to keep me going back for 45 years.  Hope springs eternal!  I'll see about coming up with a group picture of some of the better finds when I get a chance.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 15, 2021)

sandchip said:


> My son found this jug in one creek.
> 
> View attachment 216578
> 
> ...


Nice finds those jugs are nice good that you found them all intact a lot of times you find them they got broken handles nice finds keep up the good work


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 15, 2021)

JerryN said:


> View attachment 217040
> Pumpkin seed flasks found over a number of years of river diving


I have always liked the pumpkin seed flask they come in Brown To they're cool I really like the little amethyst one. If you leave that little purple tint one out into the bright Sun the longer you leave it in the sun the deeper purple it'll turn


----------

